# Secret Reaper Group 2 PICS!



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

If we already have a thread for pictures for group 2 I didnt see it. But I wanted to get my pictures of my wonderful gifts.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are pics of my wonderfull gifts. My reaper did an awesome job finding out what I really needed. Everything will go perfectly in my fortune tellers room. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/dee14399-albums-secret-reaper-gift-picture52727-6103590.jpg


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool stuff there! I would love a close up shot. LOL. The cutey in the back kept too much of my attention.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

And, thus it starts! <yells yippy like a kid>


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I got reaped today. But I am missing a box since rockplayson told me there would be 3 of them. So I got two of them today and waiting on one more box before I take a pic and post it.
HE FRICKING ROCKS!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

NOWWHINING, there is only one tiny thing in the third box so it's not too exciting. That's why the little box should have been opened first. 
so take pictures.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Nice reap dee14399. Your reaper rocked giving you a child. I've heard they can be quite tasty when roasted with salt and pepper!!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Okay Nowhining and Rock are you going to post pictures or what?  *


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> *Okay Nowhining and Rock are you going to post pictures or what?  *




Yea I just need to get a camera.  NOWHINGING is insiting on waiting till she get's her last box. But she cheated and opend the big ones first so she post her first two now.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Yea I just need to get a camera.  NOWHINGING is insiting on waiting till she get's her last box. But she cheated and opend the big ones first so she post her first two now.


Ah, that's a good secret reaper gift for you a web camera.  Mental post it note.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Ah, that's a good secret reaper gift for you a web camera.  Mental post it note.





I was so bummed last year was my first big year and I had no pictures taken. This year is going to change I hope.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

*!!*



rockplayson said:


> NOWWHINING, there is only one tiny thing in the third box so it's not too exciting. That's why the little box should have been opened first.
> so take pictures.


 
I love it!!!!! ThANK YOU AND I wiLL POST IT LATER TONIGHT!! ThANK YOU THANK YOU!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

this is me wating the popcorn YUMMIE!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh wow!!! That's an awesome gift! I love the vampire sign. Great job rockplayson. I think I'm just gonna call you rockstar from now on...yeah...that's sounds about right...lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been REAPED!!!!!!

I had a meeting tonight and just got home to find a HUGE box. I have not opened it yet, since I got a call to work in the morning and I have to do some laundry so that we all will have something to wear. I will be back with the details.

This box is HUGE.

DH and I did the crashed witch display this afternoon in the front yard and he and my daughter said that when the Fed Ex guy came to the door he asked why we hated witches. DH told him that I was one, that we loved them!!! LOL. Then they told him that the package must be from my Secret Reaper and he laughed. The return address even says that!

I can't wait to open this---actually, I tore into the box and everything is wrapped individually. So, I will be a good little ghoul and wait until later to night when I can savor the moments and open them one by one and ENJOY!

Thank you SR, whoever you are. I feel so spoiled. I have my first party on Saturday, so I just know that I will be able to utilize this SOON.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome gifts No Whining. I love the skull---is that a pillow? I also am intrigued by the candy melts. I have always wondered about them. Is that all you do is melt them to make the molded shape candy or suckers.

Great stuff that you received!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Oh wow!!! That's an awesome gift! I love the vampire sign. Great job rockplayson. I think I'm just gonna call you rockstar from now on...yeah...that's sounds about right...lol.


Thanks. I had a ton of fun shopping and putting this together. I'm so excited for next years secret reaper. All the members on here have made it an amazing experince. I feel like I have gotten to know my victems better.

Printersdevil- I'm not sure what those candy melts do exactley but I eat them like chips. 
Also, the skull you like I got from Michaels and yes he's on a pillow. He's pretty gothic looking wich I love about him.

ObbssedJack, I got that sign at Biglots only $6.00 It's a pretty good sign for that price.
and thanks alot of people have been calling me a rockstar latley. I don't know what it is but I don't want it to stop. 

Nowhining- How's that popcorn taste? I'll admit you were my guinea pig for trying that. If it's good I'm going back to get some more. The bins they come in will make nice coolers and trashcans for the party and house.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I came home tonight to find a HUGE box from my Secret Reaper. I feel so special. I got the most amazing box of goodies. They were all wrapped individually and I felt like it was Christmas and I was the only one who had been good.
Here is the box.








When I opened the box there was a piece of cardboard and then some black plastic. As I removed the plastic, this is what I found. 








A close up of the spooky eyeball on the ribbon. It will be on the door to the Creepy Cantina screened porch.








There were so many packages that I would be here all night uploading photos of each. This is ONE of the MANY highlights. I love witches and will be hosting my first Be WITCHY party this Saturday. My Reaper sent me this wonderful witch that I love.








Another special homemade just for me item is the wonderful creepy eyeball plant. It will be a great addition to the Creepy Cantina, which has plants with various body parts.








Finally, here is a photo of all my Secret Reaper 2 loot from a very special reaper! I can't believe the wonderful items and the amount of things the SR sent to me.








Another item that I just have to share with you is this photo. I have never seen the hanging witches! The are great. In addition my SR, who admitted to stalking my threads and blog for the past few weeks, found me this wonderful stuffable plastic scarecrow. I love him. I had one a few years ago and something happened to him. I am so happy to have another.








The final individual photo that I am going to share tonight is this beautiful sign made for me by SR's daughter. It is so beautiful. I will treasure it and hang it in a place of honor in the Creepy Cantina. 









I feel so blessed to have received such wonderful gifts and they are here in time for me to use them for the first party this Saturday.

Thank you!!! Thank you, SR.

Thanks also to ajbanz for organizing this.

Now, to the rest of you, keep those flying monkeys away from my house. I WILL NOT SHARE!!!!!


Now that the deadline has passed, I came back to add the name of my WONDERFUL Secret Reaper. It was the awesome madammorrible. She spoiled me so much with all the awesome items shown here. THANK YOU THANK YOU AGAIN>


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Rockplayson..... let put it this way. The boys took off with my popcorn and almost ate it all! Does it tell you anything? I really, truly love my gifts. Spookyone and I were giggling and disccusing my cookie cutters. I am suppose to do sugar cookies shape of red lips and put fangs on them. We got wondering about the skull and crossbone cutter. Once again I FRCIKING LOVE MY GIFT!!!! HUGS! SLOBBERS! DROOL!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Printerdevil.... NICEEEEEE!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

NOwhining. Nice Haul. We are all coming to your house for Baked Halloween Goodies.

Printersdevil. Awesome gifts. I love those flowers with the eyes.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*The reapers are doing a great job. I love seeing all the pictures; keep posting! *


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Great stuff. Lots of fun in those boxes.


----------



## SadieMay731 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been reaped!!! I got a kit to create my own bucky skull and I love it!!! The skull is really cool cause you can take some of the teeth out and the top part of the skull comes off. woo! thank you Beggar's Alley! I love it!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Sadiemay, That's an awesome gift.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So far... everything is Awesome!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yay. I'm so excited to get mine! Hope it's soon. In the meantime though its fun looking at everyone else's awesome pics!XD


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't forget we are not suppose to say who are reaper is until everyone is done. Just send them a PM to thank them. 

Sadie, that sounds sooooooo cool! I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*If this were facebook I'd like your last comment JustWhisper! *


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think I like these flowers everyone seems to be doing. I want one! I want to put it in my living room all year around.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> *If this were facebook I'd like your last comment JustWhisper! *


Sorry Red, I don't know what that means. Did I do a bad thing?


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

No, you did a good thing. I agreed with what you were saying. 

On facebook, I'd hit a little "like" icon to say that I like what you said. 

You did nothing wrong... you said everything right.  So, I wish I could like your comment.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Oh, I get it. I forgot about the "Like" button on Facebook. Thanks.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I now got it too! Duhhhh me.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

bumping it up!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I was so awesomely reaped.
Look at the awesome box. The ups man loved it. He delivered it and said "trick or treat"


















[The box was full of individual wrapped gifts and a list of hints as to what they may be. I followed the directions very carefully.
Pics of wrapped gifts


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

The box contained awesome items for my witch's kitchen. A spider candle holder, wooden cup with my named spelled in runes, rat, tree candle, fantastic mantle clock, spell book, brass bowl with lollipops (charm pops of course), tea lights for the spider candle holder, Basket shaped box with gummi worms and moss inside, Old Brass lantern and a cheese platter with a head inside. I LOVE THRIFT STORE FINDS!!!!! Thank you very much my secret reaper.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Pretty sweet.....I like the clock...very atmospheric...super cute box too. I hope mine is half as cool as yours


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Love seeing all the great gifts.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Red Hallows,
Have ya been reaped yet?

Woot Woot for all the cool Loot.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is a really nice gifts!!


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

So I totally got reaped today!!!!!

And oh my goodness I was so totally freaking out!!! In a good way, of course! I went and got my package and was soooo EXCITED!! I tore into it as soon as I got my hands on it. I didn't take anything out, but forced myself to wait until I got back to my dorm room.

As soon as I got in, I hurriedly went through my drawers to grab my camera. Then, I dug in my package! I was so excited and happy!! I shouting "Oh my gosh! This is soo cool!" like, for every item and was like a child at Christmas as I pulled out the treasures one by one!! Some people were probably wondering what the heck I was doing or were annoyed, but I didn't care. I was too impressed!

I'm going to start penning a very excited and grateful thank you letter/card now!! So THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH SPOOKYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow! That's an awesome package! I hope I get something like that! You totally scored. Man those bottle labels are cool. I wish somebody would tell me where to find those.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Great package. I love the socks!!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I've been reaped, and before the 'dead'line. Thank you secret reaper!!! I love it and have the perfect spot to hang it. *


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Some amazing gifts people. I am a bit self concious about what I sent now. It's only 1 handmade item vs a lot of items. Might not be as exciting to open...


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Ughhhhh! I can't take it anymore! I want my package!!! It's been the worst week in quite a while. Someone I thought was a good friend told me she can't stand me which broke my heart. I thought high school was 20 years ago? Anyway, I post my link to my profile for Facebook on the facebook thread here and I get all of 1 person who added me. Some weeks you just can't get NO LOVE.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Aww that's too bad. Hope you get your package soon. I'm waiting for mine as well.....


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Red Hallows- Love the gift. Very unique.

[Halloween Princess-One thoughtful, homemade gift is perfect!!!!!!I've seen some photos of some awesome one item reaps!!!!!!!!!
Madammorrible. BIG HUG!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

madammorrible said:


> Ughhhhh! I can't take it anymore! I want my package!!! It's been the worst week in quite a while. Someone I thought was a good friend told me she can't stand me which broke my heart. I thought high school was 20 years ago? Anyway, I post my link to my profile for Facebook on the facebook thread here and I get all of 1 person who added me. Some weeks you just can't get NO LOVE.


That's terrible! Sorry to hear that. I'll add you on facebook


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

ajbanz said:


> Halloween Princess-One thoughtful, homemade gift is perfect!!!!!!I've seen some photos of some awesome one item reaps!!!!!!!!!


Thanks. I have too. Hadn't thought about it that way.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I got one handmade gift on the first SR exchange and it was amazing. I didn't need anything else. I loved it. Don't worry. I think we all worry way too much. I have only seen one person respond to their reaper that they did not like their gift. What a ***** (sorry, but it's true). I know I will love whatever I get because it came from the heart, unless you send me a live clown. Then I will hunt you down and come to your house and kill you. 


PS...I haven't seen that facebook thread in awhile. I think I may need to bump that.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I know I will love whatever I get because it came from the heart, unless you send me a live clown. Then I will hunt you down and come to your house and kill you.


I totally second that about the clown. Well unless I die of a heart attack first.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I received an awesome SR gift of lots of items. My first SR gift was 1 one item reap and it was equally awesome. Both gifts were amazing and love them! 

And I'll post the pics for my big box of goodies as soon as I take it.  Thank you SR!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Sneakykid - nice haul!!
Red Hallows - that is awesome!!! Is that handmade?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I know I will love whatever I get because it came from the heart, unless you send me a live clown. Then I will hunt you down and come to your house and kill you.


Me, too! But I'd have to step over my daughter's dead body to come after you because she ~really~ has issues with clowns - especially ones with chainsaws!!!

printersdevil - I LOVE the eyeball plant!! I'm going to have to try to re-create that!

sneakykid - that's an awesome collection of skulls! 

OOOHHHHH I hope I get mine soon!!!!! (bouncing up & down in my chair)


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

(relief)

:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> Me, too! But I'd have to step over my daughter's dead body to come after you because she ~really~ has issues with clowns - especially ones with chainsaws!!!
> 
> 
> 
> > That's so funny. My husband tells everyone if you want to scare my wife put on a clown mask and if you want to see how fast she can really run put a chainsaw in your hand. Just because one time a clown with a chainsaw came after me while we were waiting in line at the haunted house and there just happened to be some children in my line of escape.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm sending out my Secret Reaper package tomorrow!!! I'm so waiting for mine. I don't want to leave the house now cause I'm afraid I'll miss it!!! lol. I'm kinda worried about weather my victim will like the stuff or not. I hope so. love all of the gifts everyone has been getting.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I still have not received one...waiting on organizer to get back to me...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ya'll will be fine. they will love it. if not I know someone who has flying monkeys and some of them even wear purple feather boas.


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

First of all, my box came all neatly decorated with spooky stickers. Inside I found a whole bunch of fun items. There was a hanging sign that says “Witches Way”, 










A box of purple lights, a glass pumpkin jar, two little globe ornaments, a sheet of stickers, things for pumpkin carving, spider webs, a poem about Halloween, and four treat bags. Plus two flicker lights. There was a purple lightbulb, too, but it broke.  










I know my reaper "victim" got their gift too. This was cool to do.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> Nice reap dee14399. Your reaper rocked giving you a child. I've heard they can be quite tasty when roasted with salt and pepper!!!!


ooooohhh yum!!!! ( runs after bbq sauce)


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Awesome gifts No Whining. I love the skull---is that a pillow? I also am intrigued by the candy melts. I have always wondered about them. Is that all you do is melt them to make the molded shape candy or suckers.
> 
> Great stuff that you received!


yup that what ya can do with em.. i love making them but sometime they can be time consuming .... but its still fun hehehehhe


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

hurricanegame said:


> I still have not received one...waiting on organizer to get back to me...


The deadline to 'ship' is Oct. 22nd, so there's a chance they haven't even sent it yet. You may have to wait until next week. 


 

On a good note... I love everybody's reaper gifts from those who have been reaped thus far.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you too my secret reaper!

I got:
body parts
party decorations,
dog toy
and the MOST CUTEST pj's for my son that are a glow in the dark skeleton!

HE LOVES THEM!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

ajbanz said:


> NOwhining. Nice Haul. We are all coming to your house for Baked Halloween Goodies.
> 
> Printersdevil. Awesome gifts. I love those flowers with the eyes.


uum be warned ... nowhinning heading my way hehehhehehehehe we got humans coming in this weekend rofl

Printersdevil wicked looking eye flowers they are awsome


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I think I like these flowers everyone seems to be doing. I want one! I want to put it in my living room all year around.


lol yeah i agree heheheheh


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> Wow! That's an awesome package! I hope I get something like that! You totally scored. Man those bottle labels are cool. I wish somebody would tell me where to find those.


psst poke poke bottle label can be found from dollar tree clear up to ordering on line ... hope that helps


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Someone should keep an eye out for something on the 22nd...


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Well it was a bad day at work and a worse commute home. I pulled into my parking spot and there on my doorstep sat a very happy box just waiting for me paitently! WOOHOO!! My Secret Reaper box had come.









I rushed in the house like a kid at that other holiday...you know the one with the fat dude in the red velvet? I cut open the box and inside was a cute picture with a note on the back hoping I loved everything...but no signature...time to investigate.









As I started to remove the layers of packing material I heard a clicking noise and small rustling of tiny, furry legs....
ATTACK SKULL HEADED SPIDERS!!









After a good dosing of spider spray, they were numb enough for me to remove from the box and safely store in a cage so they wouldn't attack me or the cats. But there was another noise...more sinister and it growled and sounded hungry...what could it be?
EEK!! MAN EATING MUMMY DINOSAUR!!









I almost lost a pinkie with that one. He was tough to capture and had a great time chasing the animals around the house, but he has calmed down now and is resting in the box.

I absolutely ADORE all the things I received from my Secret Reaper!! Included in the box were wax fangs, pop rocks, lots of small skulls, spiders, webbing, creepy cloth, two great jars for witchy ingredients, a great wooden spider puzzle, some wonderfull minis for my Halloween village that I didn't have and a wonderful candle holder I have been eyeing at Michaels. Unfortunately, the candle holder was broken in shipping, but it is a clean break and I'll be able to fix that up easily and you will never know it was broken. I sure hope I got everything listed, but if not...it is all great stuff!!


















My Secret Reaper didn't share their name, but I have some clues (where they live) and I'm going to start investigating so I can thank the personally. Until then however, 
*THANK YOU!!! *My gift was wonderful and i love it all so much. I just hope that my reapee loves their gift as much as I have loved mine. I'm so glad we were able to do this again and that I was able to participate in it.

what a blast this was!!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

What great gifts giles. And fun descriptions too.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

hurricanegame said:


> I still have not received one...waiting on organizer to get back to me...


Hurricane, I thought you participated in the first SR group. Isn't that the package you are still waiting for?

Everyone's gifts are so amazing and fun. The reapers all did a super great job.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Princess...my reaper really outdid themselves. I'm still tickled by the dinosaur. LOVE HIM!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't wait to get mine!!!!! Yay!!!!


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

*SR Gift*



nhh said:


> I received an awesome SR gift of lots of items. My first SR gift was 1 one item reap and it was equally awesome. Both gifts were amazing and love them!
> 
> And I'll post the pics for my big box of goodies as soon as I take it.  Thank you SR!!


Cant wait to see the pics and what you thought of what you recieved, Im so happy you received your goodies, I had so much fun putting your goodies together, I was thinking maybe you could use the cheese cloth in your swamp theme, maybe you could use some dye and make the cloth green so it will look spooky, then put it under a black light, I think that would work good, Also you can make your lamp holder out of the skull hand I put in there, I just didnt know the length you needed in the water, maybe you could put the gargole on top or near your first SR gift so it will pop up when people walk by,,,, Just a idea, Hope you post your ideas on use of the stuff You received, Thanks & happy Halloween
SpookyWooky


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Can't wait to get mine!!!!! Yay!!!!




WOW nice Gifts, On here, Im so happy for everyone!
I cant wait to get my gift either, Im so excited! 
Happy Halloween ALL~
BIG HUGS To all my Halloween Friends~
SpookyWooky


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

Someone will be getting a reaper gift friday or saturday. Just sent it out!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

obsessedjack said:


> Wow! That's an awesome package! I hope I get something like that! You totally scored. Man those bottle labels are cool. I wish somebody would tell me where to find those.


I like the bottle labels too.In fact i went to Joann's Fabrics today to buy the Martha Stewart ones and they were sold outI wish I knew of some place else that has them.(besides online.Don't feel like wasting money on shipping for some paper)I wish Dollar tree carried some.Maybe next year!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Giles, Great reap, I like the little spiders with the skull heads. Your "story" of the box opening was great too!!!!!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

spookywooky said:


> Cant wait to see the pics and what you thought of what you recieved, Im so happy you received your goodies, I had so much fun putting your goodies together, I was thinking maybe you could use the cheese cloth in your swamp theme, maybe you could use some dye and make the cloth green so it will look spooky, then put it under a black light, I think that would work good, Also you can make your lamp holder out of the skull hand I put in there, I just didnt know the length you needed in the water, maybe you could put the gargole on top or near your first SR gift so it will pop up when people walk by,,,, Just a idea, Hope you post your ideas on use of the stuff You received, Thanks & happy Halloween
> SpookyWooky


Oh I was thinking about how I would use everything as I pulled it all out. It will add a lot to my yard.  I so do really appreciate all of it and the work and thought put into it. 

SRs Rock!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

last year, I took a scok monkey and mummified him for my cuz for her birthday gift. She screamed with joy when she gotten it. So I love this!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

awsome gift story there giles hehe i actually had the images in my head hehehehe


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes Giles, that was great fun. I too loved the stories.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> *I've been reaped, and before the 'dead'line. Thank you secret reaper!!! I love it and have the perfect spot to hang it. *


*Sooooooooooooooooooooooo loving this!!!! *


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very cool gifts, mine is almost ready to mail, just need to package it up for shipping! gonna beat the deadline by a day!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have my SR gift ready to go. I hope to get to the post office tomorrow with it. I will be sending priority so it will get there quickly. I meant to mail last week, but I was so busy with the first party and I just haven't had time this week when the post office is open to get there. Never fear, it will be on the way to someone special. 

It might be headed east. It might be headed west. Or maybe it is north. Or, gee, maybe it is south!


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

*halloween city has bottle labels, If you want them let me know~*



moonbaby345 said:


> I like the bottle labels too.In fact i went to Joann's Fabrics today to buy the Martha Stewart ones and they were sold outI wish I knew of some place else that has them.(besides online.Don't feel like wasting money on shipping for some paper)I wish Dollar tree carried some.Maybe next year!


Moonbaby345,
I was at halloween city today, and they had tons of the bottle labels there, they were 1.99 per package of 8 I think, They have them at dollar stores I guess, But I have not seen any here, although I did think the dollar store had alot more variety this year then years past, But for sure, If anyone wants some of these bottle labels, I would be willing to get them for ya if you pay for them and the shipping, It may be worth it for those out there that are in need of them, I think they had about a 20 plus stack in the corner,  or check your local halloween city store if you have one around, or just pm me and I would be happy to get them and put them in the mail for ya,
SpookyWooky


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Giles said:


> Thanks Princess...my reaper really outdid themselves. I'm still tickled by the dinosaur. LOVE HIM!!


Giles, my daughter wanted a boyfriend for her birthday so her friends gave her a toy Dino named Rex. Now every year they give her a junior. I think I have been inspired to mummify him for Halloween. Love it!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahahah I would go for it *madammorrible*


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*...................still..................... waiting....................patiently.......................*


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Well tomorrow is the deadline..So maybe those of us that haven't recieved our packages will get them by the middle of next week.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I hope so.......tear......(crawls into the corner to weep quietly)


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Hooray! I've been reaped!

My reaper sent me such awesome stuff! Just look:










I also got a cauldron too. I just couldn't make it fit in the picture. I can't thank her enough! She really went all out putting my gifts together. Seriously, I can't stop playing with some of this stuff.

Jazz hands!









Haha, that bedazzled zombie head is my favorite thing ever. It's creepy AND fabulous! Thank you, thank you, thank you, secret reaper! You're the best!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

So many cool things being exchanged. How can you go wrong with a bejeweled zombie head!! You can't!! That thing rocks.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

That is so much fun. I hope the stuff I am sending is helpful and they like it.  AND I have to mention that I hope they mention they got it.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

So...eager...for...package! Hheheheh. I am very glad my SR got theirs and enjoyed it, of course..but now the antici.......................pation  is killing me...


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

lol. Love that movie Regions. I'm trying to convince the hubs to be Dr. Frankenfurter. No luck.


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm so dumb! I've had my package ready to ship out since last week, but I keep leaving it up stairs! As soon as I get home, I'm going up there, bringing it downstairs, and putting it next to my purse. I PROMISE I'll have it out tomorrow!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

All of you waiting impatiently are making me feel so bad that I didn't send mine out super early. Although it did ship & should be there tomorrow.

I have not receive yet either but I have honestly been so busy I keep forgetting I'm expecting something. It'll be a huge surprise when it arrives because I'll probably have forgotten all about it


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Still waiting to be reaped, but my reapee will be happy on Saturday. That is, of course, if the post office is messing with me. Can you believe the woman at the counter got into an argument with me over buying a roll of tape and some stamps when I sent the package? I think she was upset that she wasn't getting the bag full of goodies I was stuffi...lovingly laying into a flat rate box.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Mmmmm flat rate box...


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

My fingers are crossed for all of you.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

digbugsgirl said:


> I'm so dumb! I've had my package ready to ship out since last week, but I keep leaving it up stairs! As soon as I get home, I'm going up there, bringing it downstairs, and putting it next to my purse. I PROMISE I'll have it out tomorrow!!


What are the bets that it's my package! LOL!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, just to let someone else have some safe assurance. I am RE-PACKING my Victim's box tonight. We accidently left one of the main gifts at my brother's house. SO! I am giving my victim, my first ever "home made" prop!! It's been displayed in my house for YEARS now! BUT!, I think it's time to pass it on to someone that may use it for a halloween display again. SO! It'sa coming ppl!! lol. It should be out tomorrow


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Autopsy said:


> Well, just to let someone else have some safe assurance. I am RE-PACKING my Victim's box tonight. We accidently left one of the main gifts at my brother's house. SO! I am giving my victim, my first ever "home made" prop!! It's been displayed in my house for YEARS now! BUT!, I think it's time to pass it on to someone that may use it for a halloween display again. SO! It'sa coming ppl!! lol. It should be out tomorrow


Oooooh, maybe that's mine!!!


----------



## SadieMay731 (Sep 25, 2009)

i always wait til the last minute even though i've had the gifts for at least a week! but i will be sending out my victims gift tomorrow!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Huzzah for many folks sending packages, and a big thank you to all who are sending out items to various folks!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeeeeahh. It's packed.  

Isa sad panda. 

I said goodbye to my first REAL prop (not the pants and shoes with wicker sticks lol)

When I pulled it down, it even had some "natural" webbing on it that has accumulated. Yup. Left em on there! haha. 

SO DEFINATELY! Mine is going out tomorrow, of course, short of disaster  (i've learned to never count out horrible crap happening to break promises)


Ohh.. No mo PIcs? WEsa Wants Pix! 

Pix NAoW!

~{Autopsy}~


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

There have been so many creative gifts being sent! 
I've not gotten mine and wasn't even thinking about it because I have been so busy with decorating my yard but now seeing all the goodies here I am starting to get excited!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I always send my victim's gift early. Really early. And I always get mine late. Really late. Oh well. It will come eventually. And i also have sort of forgotten about it until I come online. I am too busy during the day putting up my haunt to think about it.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Well according to the post office, my victim should be getting their package on Saturday!! WOOHOO!!! Gosh, I wonder who could be getting it? hmmmm....maybe it's headed North...or south? Gosh....so many victims it could be going to.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I had true intentions on sending mine out early too. But I kept adding stuff and now I have had to take some out and add some back and... Well, you get the idea. I hope this person likes what I sent. It is stuff I like and some of it is new some not so new and well, I hope they like it. I stuck to my budget. I get blown away by some of the stuff some members send out and wonder if they stick to the $20 or not. I feel like I stretched my dollars pretty good. I hope my victim likes it, I know he can use it... Or uh she... or...


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Giles said:


> Well according to the post office, my victim should be getting their package on Saturday!! WOOHOO!!! Gosh, I wonder who could be getting it? hmmmm....maybe it's headed North...or south? Gosh....so many victims it could be going to.



please be me...please be me....*waits patiently by the door....


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*I Hate My Reaper Gift.*

I hate my reaper gift.  I only say that because it hasn't arrived yet. I hate that it is slow and late and my wife got hers already. Okay, so it's not really late, it just seems late because I am anxious and impatient and waiting patiently is eating at me like a rat eats at a discarded limb.  Madness has invaded my neighborhood. So if you are my reaper, you may delight in the fact that you have provided me with weeks of sweet agony.  And I hate your gift, but I will not hate it once it arrives. Did you even send it yet?


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh, and to my reap_ee_ I'll put yours in the mail tomorrow... _probably._


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you guys will get your gifts soon!! cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I am mailing mine out today, with the past 2 weekend being gone Thursday thru Sunday on one, and Wednesday thru Sunday on the other, , work, the other reaper exchange and just plain old age tired, never got it all together til now( I know, excuses excuses!) I hope they like what I put together, I think they will, (fingers crossed)


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I remembered to send my package today! My reapee will be getting it somewhere between Wednesday and Friday. UPS hasn't updated yet, so I'm not sure what day it will be delivered.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

Just checked my tracking info, and someone should be getting there stuff today! I hope the person likes them!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Autopsy said:


> Yeeeeahh. It's packed.
> 
> Isa sad panda.
> 
> ...


*Hmmm, "natural" webbing would fit just perfectly in my house most of the year! Hope it's for me!!! *


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

whimsicalmommy said:


> Just checked my tracking info, and someone should be getting there stuff today! I hope the person likes them!


Some else too. "Out for delivery"


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Had a package on the door when I arrived home yesterday. Thought it had to be my reaper gift because I wasn't expecting anything. It wasn't, but it was a surprise!










I loaned some items to my husband's aunt for her costume this year & she made me this to say thanks. I love it.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

*Open Letter to My Reaper*

Dear Secret Reaper,

The deadline has come. My stuff should be on it's way. I hope you have enjoyed torturing me all this time with your silence and lack of packagery. I could very well be the most impatient person on earth and I just knew I would get someone who would make me wait until the end. I am in physical pain waiting for it's arrival. I hope you are pleased with yourself. As for me, I will be waiting with my nose pressed against the window, stalking delivery trucks. I hope a house falls on you! 

Hauntings,
The Very Horrible Madam Morrible


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Here here!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Halloween Princess I love your pillow that is so cute. Good material too!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Halloween Princess said:


> Had a package on the door when I arrived home yesterday. Thought it had to be my reaper gift because I wasn't expecting anything. It wasn't, but it was a surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*That is super cute!!! I love it and what a nice thing for her to do*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

My UPS guy didn't even come today. He NEVER doesn't come. My husband is the person who has kept internet shopping in business for the past ten years. UPS guy even knows us by name and knows personal stuff about us. But he missed today. AHhhhhh! I bet Spookilicious mama tried to kidnap him YET again to take my SR gift and then replace it with a box of purple glitter and flying monkeys. And those dang monkeys get really irritated after being stuck in a box of itchy glitter for a week. Mama better give me my gift.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahahah evil monkeys!!!!!!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I was getting very nervous last night when my package still said it was five minutes from my house at the post office. This morning, out for delivery.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Halloween Princess that pillow is adorable.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you all for the compliments on the pillow. I still haven't been able to get ahold of her to say thanks.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

trentsketch said:


> I was getting very nervous last night when my package still said it was five minutes from my house at the post office. This morning, out for delivery.


Hmmm I wonder if that would be a SimplyJenn package?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Or an Obsessedjack package....hmmmmm.......?


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm, I cant wait to get my Stuff, I will post tons of pictures of mine, I love seeing the pictures, Just makes it more exciting... Congrad's to all the great gifts everyone has received, and will receive, POST PICTURES,,, I wanna See.. Now let me go stalk my UPS Driver, Maybe I can pry some info out of his greedy hands,, LOL.. 
SpookyWooky


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

PS, I check the For the Bottle lables yesterday and they were sold out, Sorry I would have sent to anyone whom wanted them, But they are gone,, UGGG.
SpookyWooky


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't wait to get mine either. Last one I got, I smiled all day long. I am suprised now my cheeks weren't sore. LOL Kymmm did such a fabulous job. I can't take pics I have a messed up camera. Maybe soon, even if the pics are of bad quality.

Y'all should go to Kymmm's page and check out some of her stuff for this year and you will see a version of the book that she gave me. She made it, and it is so super cool. I love it. She also gave me other stuff, but this is not the place for that now is it.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

trentsketch! Good to see ya! How's the movie thing going?


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

SimplyJenn, I have a lot of little tiny things to finish to get the haunt done. Set-up is going to be the tricky part, but it always is with my haunts. I'm not using the cartoon characters anymore as I just didn't have the time to get them done to my satisfaction; I'll have time to bang out a bunch for next year as the movie theater stays as the haunt framing device. I whipped up a trio of ToT cut-outs for this year instead that are holding movie theater treats and tickets. I left my camera at my brother's house so I don't have the pictures of them on me.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been reaped but I don't know by who!!! Friday was my school system's fall break so I had the day off. I was outside putting up spider webs when the mail truck arrived. My camera is still having issues linking up to my computer (even my techie husband is still fighting with it). When it finally cooperates I will post a pix. I got pumpkin wall coverings which are currently taped to the outside of my front porch. The cute witch pinata is going to hang in my classroom. I got a gruesome skull and a cute little skull. My favorite gift is the spider clock. It's going to hang outside for the Trick or Treaters. Whoever you are thank you thank you thank you!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Got reaped !!!*

I GOT REAPED TODAY !!!! I almost fell off my chair & tripped over the dog to answer the door for the mail lady. I tried not to squeal too loud! Totally love it all! My SR is awesome !!!

First of all - the box artwork......





































Then I opened it.....this was on top - and I will put it in a frame, since it's too nice not to!










And all of the goodies......the note from the Reapee was in the coffin !!










Close up of the framed sketch....(which you may have seen on a thread here under H'ween crafts)


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Lisa, those sketches are great!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice. Can we tell who it is from yet?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the pumpkin drawing. too cute. Nice gifts. I STILL love that little coffin.

No deliveries to my house today. Although I did get a really good NetFlix movie in the mail today. LOL Maybe on Monday????


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> I love the pumpkin drawing. too cute. Nice gifts. I STILL love that little coffin.


When you open the coffin it makes a ghostly laugh!


----------



## SadieMay731 (Sep 25, 2009)

i have to say this. i am a bad reaper. I waited til the 22nd to send out my gift and unless i wanted to pay $50 to ship it priority or express, i had to go with standard shipping because the box was big. It will take 7-10 days, so now my reapee might not get their gift before halloween and I feel terrible. I am very sorry


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My techie found a way around the camera issue. Thanks again to whoever my wonderful person was!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOVE The clock that is super cool.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

I love that clock Kloey. I was looking all over for it here in KY, and couldn't find it anywhere.  I'm so jealous. It would go great with the display I have on my bookshelf all year( I Love skulls and spiders/webs) I might end up just trying to make my own from a clock kit from michaels. Lisa, those drawings are amazing! great gifts.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Love the clock!! What a fun box of goodies. 

this has been so much fun. I'm glad I was able to get into the second swap.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

SadieMay731 said:


> i have to say this. i am a bad reaper. I waited til the 22nd to send out my gift and unless i wanted to pay $50 to ship it priority or express, i had to go with standard shipping because the box was big. It will take 7-10 days, so now my reapee might not get their gift before halloween and I feel terrible. I am very sorry


No worries, I am sure whoever it is will understand and be pleased nonetheless  Thank you for the update so folks will know what is going on


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone should be receiving a package tomorrow according to my tracking number. I wonder where it is headed??????

I have to confess that it doesn't have presentation appeal. I couldn't find a box to use. I looked and looked and finally went with a post office box and had to remove the wrapping to get it all in. So, sorry that the hype is not there. I hope my reapee enjoys it.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I did not present (that is pre zint) mine either. I did wrap a thing or two tho. I hope my victim likes it.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Who's ready for next years S.R? I am. I had so much fun doing this. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, here are my reaper gifts from whimsicalmommy,thank you so very much!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Bethene, I love the hands! Very cool.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

So just when I was about to conger up a spell to launch a house with a tornado torpedo my package arrived!! I wanted this more than anything I asked for. Little did my SR know but i had decided to go with a full nod to Twilight for my party this year. I had just recently decided that. So this was just the most perfect gift. I got my Bella Tombstone!!!!! I am sooo happy. I can't wait to out my SR because they deserve some serious props for this effort! This was their first stone if you can believe it! Oh, and the birth/death dates are SPOT ON!!!! Way to go! I am holding off putting it outside because I don't want it to get hurt. lol I will be adding dirt in front of it on Halloween night so it looks fresh.  This is a prop fit for a Princess!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great prop! hard to believe it the first one they made!
I already "outed" my reaper,lol!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great tombstone! First one huh? They should be really proud.

I would love to "out" my reaper, but I don't know who it is. :-( All my investigation skills have come up empty.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

rockplayson said:


> Who's ready for next years S.R? I am. I had so much fun doing this. Thanks everyone.


yup yup yup sooo ready !!!!!!


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Hooray it came!!










Arrived just a half hour ago, I was home thankfully and was all.....SECRET REAPER YAY!

Box decorated, very cool...



















Opening the box and the first few layers...



















And at this point basically, I was all...MUST SEE ALL THINGS and kind of opened everything heh. I really really like all of it...thank you so much, oh Reaper of mystery!  

The total haul:










The stickers are great and the Western "scene setter" wanted posters, everything is fun really..my favorite though, hands-down (heh heh) is the severed hand and accompanying handcuffs...looks like he got away for a little bit anyways (reminds me of SAW  ) Great gifts and thank you again S.R.!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, nice. SO. Who is it from?


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I wish I knew, heh...had another look and it appears truly to be Secret, no distinguishing marks or card....


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Am I the only one left _unreaped?_

*HALLWE'EN APPROACHES!*

I've got nothing.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*EighthPlague, stop whining... soon. We did get BOO'D this morning. The kids will be excited!!*


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks again Bethene. I love the plate and the skull with crow is awesome. I've never seen anything like it. Everything you sent was neat and useful. Thank You Thank You Thank You


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Am I the only one left _unreaped?_
> 
> *HALLWE'EN APPROACHES!*
> 
> I've got nothing.



Don't worry. I haven't received anything either....hope somebody didn't forget about me.... Maybe I should threaten to drop a house on somebody as well. Worked for a fellow haunter.lol.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I love that plate! The crow on the skull is really cool.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I came back to add the name of my wonderful Secret Reaper. I was one the very first to receive my package and it was a HUGE box filled with tons and tons of gifts. The photos are at the start of this thread. Now that the deadline has passed, I just wanted to share her name.

My Secret Reaper for this second SR was the one and only, madammorrible!

Be sure to look back at all my gifts including the fabulous witch, creepy flowers for my Creepy Cantina and the most awesome sign for the cantina made by her talented daughter!

Thank you again!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

JW still waiting for package....

But in the meantime I am really enjoying looking at all the super cool totally rad exciting gifts you have all received. I just think they are fascinating and fun. The reapers did a great job.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Me too. I was just wondering tho if Aj got all the tracking numbers in stuff from everybody. . .


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Just found out she didn't. Several of us are still in the dark. Guess you aren't my reaper after all. LOL


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

But do you really know?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

spookyone said:


> yup yup yup sooo ready !!!!!!


 
Same here!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Kinda need to get my reaper box before I can think about next year.lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DId all the first SR participants finally get something?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

it seems some of them are still waiting to be reap. Come on people!


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Im still waiting to get reaped as well... YA Come on People! LOL... 
Also NHH When you gonna put pictures up of your stuff? I wanna see..... SMILE~
All of your Gifts are Great! 
Spookywooky


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

*Rude SRs*



JustWhisper said:


> Just found out she didn't. Several of us are still in the dark. Guess you aren't my reaper after all. LOL


If you did get dissed by your SR that sucks and they are truly LOSERS, Yes, I went there. Even if you are dying, you should have a backup plan and let someone know! That way someone can communicate to the powers that be. To not respond is just... Ugh. Also, if the person that was supposed to send you something and they really did not will have some kind of karma coming their way. I promise you that right now. Especially, if nothing is wrong with them.

Just Sayin'


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

spookywooky said:


> Im still waiting to get reaped as well... YA Come on People! LOL...
> Also NHH When you gonna put pictures up of your stuff? I wanna see..... SMILE~
> All of your Gifts are Great!
> Spookywooky


Yep, I suck!  I hope to get a chance tonight. 

I bet all the ones waiting for their gifts will be arriving any moment now. I hope so!!! 

I hope mine rec'd their gifts okay. Haven't heard yet.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

just found out I'm someone who's reaper hasn't sent in the tracking info.  I'm hoping the person is ok, and that nothing bad happened to them, not just cause I really really want to be reaped, but because it would suck if something had happened to them


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah same here. Mine hasn't sent in theirs either.....boo....but I hear rescue reapers have been deployed.lol. Yay, there is a silver lining.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> *EighthPlague, stop whining... soon. We did get BOO'D this morning. The kids will be excited!!*


Honey, just because you lent a hand in my package preparation, doesn't mean you get to open my secret reaper gift, if it _ever_ comes.


----------



## SadieMay731 (Sep 25, 2009)

ok so i just checked the tracking info and someone should be getting their gift on the 29th! i know it's late but at least it's before halloween


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I know Something... One of Youz is going to get a package and you don't think you are... but you are. I know who is sending it too. I am not going to tell.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> I know Something... One of Youz is going to get a package and you don't think you are... but you are. I know who is sending it too. I am not going to tell.



You are just in this for the suspense.....now you know why I do not participate in these, I'd be one of the 'people' who sends her package out late without a tracking number. 

Anyone who winds up not getting reaped can pm me and I will make you your own corpsed miniskeleton holding an apple carved like a pumpkin. You just have to find your own rock to sit him on....or flower, or spider or pumpkin.

Ooops, see what happens when you leave your keys in your bike:










I told him to wear a helmet...but do they listen..Noooo!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

EighthPlague will whine if he doesn't get reaped. I really don't want our entire Halloween to be filled with whining.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have not received yet either but I am not concerned yet. A few people mentioned theirs went out on the 22nd or after. Even if mine arrives after Halloween I'll still be excited to use it next year. 

I must say I forgot to send my tracking info until getting the reminder message about the shipping date, even though I'd mailed days before. 

Were we supposed to have been notified if AJ hasn't heard from our reapers? You are all making me paranoid.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am content that my victim received their package and loved it all. That is all I needed.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Still waiting...I am also being given something by someone who stepped up to help...not sure if the package will get here by Halloween...


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Nevergoback said:


> You are just in this for the suspense.....now you know why I do not participate in these, I'd be one of the 'people' who sends her package out late without a tracking number.


LMAO that would really suck if that happened. Glad you posted, wondered where you were.


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

nhh said:


> Yep, I suck!  I hope to get a chance tonight.
> 
> I bet all the ones waiting for their gifts will be arriving any moment now. I hope so!!!
> 
> I hope mine rec'd their gifts okay. Haven't heard yet.


 NHH,, Hey, hey, hey,,, Now i didnt say you sucked, LOL.. (Big HUG) I Just want to see pictures, Did you get to use some of the stuff? how is your haunt comming along? Im so bummed out, My yard haunt is in the Can! The storm that hit here ruined all of my decorations and props, even missing tons of stuff, masks, legs, hands, tombstones,, you name it, The wind was terrible and the rain sucks too.. its still bad weather here,, Im just putting anything I have left away before I lose everything,, Im bummed, But hey cant wait to get my reaper gift,, 
take care
Spookywooky


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

spookywooky said:


> NHH,, Hey, hey, hey,,, Now i didnt say you sucked, LOL.. (Big HUG) I Just want to see pictures, Did you get to use some of the stuff? how is your haunt comming along? Im so bummed out, My yard haunt is in the Can! The storm that hit here ruined all of my decorations and props, even missing tons of stuff, masks, legs, hands, tombstones,, you name it, The wind was terrible and the rain sucks too.. its still bad weather here,, Im just putting anything I have left away before I lose everything,, Im bummed, But hey cant wait to get my reaper gift,,
> take care
> Spookywooky


Sorry to hear about your display. Haven't had much wind here in So. California. I mean, a couple of my tombstones blew over but they're just cheapy dollar store ones anyways without much support. Hope you get your SR gift soon. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for mine.lol. Hang in there!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I've been reaped! Huge thanks and praise to printersdevil. She knew what I needed when I didn't even say. I got some treat bags (on my shopping list), some pumpkin cutouts that will go in some empty windows, 3 lenticular images, glow in the dark webbing, 2 wooden witchs signs, a pair of pot holders, and best of all a skull table cloth. 

I didn't even mention I had been using skull fabric I bought for chair wraps as my table cloth. She just knew


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Halloween Princess~I love the tablecloth! Classy Halloween instead of kiddie! Awesome reap!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I have that sign with the witches boot on it! It's on my front door now. Yay!lol. Great gifts.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Halloween Princess, I am so glad that it got there okay. Were there only three lenticular photos? If so, I have the other one around here. I know there were four. That must mean it is in my left over decorating stuff that I crammed in a closet last weekend when I finished decorating and was getting your box ready. It will be after Halloween, but when I find it, I will send it on to you! They tend to stick together.

Have a great party this weekend.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Surprise! There are 4. One was stuck to another. I have never seen those ones before so I am excited. I love lenticulars.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

For those of you who have been reaped, POST PICS!!!! For those of you who have not been reaped, EVERYONE should receive something before Halloween!!!!!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, I think it's about time for some folk to start KEEPING AN EYE OUT for a BIG'O'Brown Truck.



well after thinking about it for about 3 seconds... nah, I think everyone already is lol.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I am just sayin' that some little 'ol one is going to be gettin' a package from me today. Just thought I'd let you know. BTW my name is not on it! HA! I hope you like it though.


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

iv been reaped~ Oh my gosh! How cool! I never get gifts! Im so greatful to my reaper for all the hard work they put into my gifts! the art is so cool on the box and everything! see the pictures below! thanks so much, and please let me know who you are, there is no way to find out, I want thank you in person! I found out today my dads cancer has come back and it was a terrible day, but then my reaper gift came, and it really made my day, I thank you so much whom ever you are!
Big Hugs!
SpookyWooky

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55724-dscf0116.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55726-dscf0115.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55729-dscf0111.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55730-dscf0110.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55731-dscf0112.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55734-dscf0113.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55735-dscf0114.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55736-dscf0117.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55737-dscf0118.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55738-dscf0120.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55739-dscf0121.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55740-dscf0133.jpg http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ifts-iv-been-reaped-picture55741-dscf0122.jpg


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome. Did you find out who it is yet?


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> Awesome. Did you find out who it is yet?



is it you?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

No, not me.


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

There's no clues or anything you can go off of?


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I bet there are clues.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Great gifts!!! Is there a return address. Maybe something with a state.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cool gifts!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Reap #1*

SpookyWooky...That is an amazing whatever it is...it looks totally cool. And the other stuff is funeriffic. I love it.

I GOT REAPED TODAY...TWICE! Due to the fact that I am an amazingly awesome person who is totally loved by everyone....ahem.....okay, the truth is, someone screwed up so I got lucky. 

Below are the pictures of what my actual reaper, Croglin Vampire sent me. I was so excited when my daughter and I opened it and started going through everything. It was like I custom ordered it.

2 Wallgrabbers that are totally creepy; Perfect for my walk thru walls. 2 Lenticulars that will be used in my walk thru hallway; I could only get one to lenticulate (is that a word?) at a time for the picture. A great book on hauntings across America, which I can't wait to read. I love these type of books. A bottle of rusty metal primer, which strangely is something I actually needed. A bag of mini skulls. And a pkg of leather "barbed wire". 
































*Thank you so much CroglinVampire...I just love everything.*


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*Reap #2*

This is what I received from my rescue reaper SimplyJenn. Who is Simply Amazing. Again...everything was perfect and it was as if I went shopping for myself. 

First there was this wonderful letter inside the box.
"Trick or Treat. It's Halloween and I'm a little scared. The secret reaper went missing, but I was able to save your package. I hope it finds you well and you like it. Secret Reaper Rescue Division".

Then inside the box were several little packages with cute little notes on them. My daughter and I took turns unwrapping them. 

There was a Scene Setter with 2 skeletons which I will use for my walk thru walls. 2 huge scary spiders which I love and needed some more. 3 adorable little ghosts made from plastic bags which I think I will use to decorate inside my house this year, as well as a splendid hanging vampire. I got an adorable little lantern along with a set of black tea lights to go with it. She also made me a little mouse and a little rat from black construction paper. They will get used somewhere. I love them. A very creepy hanging bat which I love because I really don't have many bats. The only gift I got that I am angry about is a HUGE bag of candy corn. I now have a tummy ache from eating too many. LOL Jenn, I just adore everything and thanks for taking the time to pick out such perfect gifts for me. I am so lucky.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Somebody told on me... I am glad you liked it. I was worried cuz there was not a whole lot left to pick from over here and I really wanted you to have something before Halloween. If you have room somewhere outside for the little ghosties, they seem to float. And especially where you are located, at night or early morning when it is mostly quiet, they make a little crispy sound that adds to the atmosphere. (I know I sound like a dork, but they are so simple and fun at the same time.) I am just glad you got your stuff.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow you got some amazing stuff! Great job reaper and rescue reaper! Love the little ghosts and the little note. They are totally cute. I one of those scene setters but it has a bunch of jack-o-lanterns on it.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

obsessedjack said:


> Wow you got some amazing stuff! Great job reaper and rescue reaper! Love the little ghosts and the little note. They are totally cute. I one of those scene setters but it has a bunch of jack-o-lanterns on it.


I have seen that one jack. Very colorful. I like it. It would not fit in my haunt well, but I do like it just the same.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome haul, JW, very nice !!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

*I FINALLY GOT REAPED!* 





























I don't hate my gift any more, I _*Love*_ it!

Thank you so much, Reaper!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

And, as you can see, the throe-globe fits right in on our mantel -- _perfect._


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Fantastic Job by your reaper. Love the spider web packing material!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> I GOT REAPED TODAY...TWICE! Due to the fact that I am an amazingly awesome person who is totally loved by everyone....ahem.....okay, the truth is, someone screwed up so I got lucky.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Everybody _does_ love you...you have no idea how close you came to getting my mini corpsed skeleton sitting on a rock...I may make one for you anyway for next year.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL, I saw this skeleton and she did a fabulous job on it! (Not the rock part tho)


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

that's awesome guys! I'm still waiting for my package, but I'm also super happy that you guys got reaped.  I don't want to go anywhere today in case I miss the delivery.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Hahaha me too! I'm waiting to hear the doorbell.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

is it horrible to ask for my tracking number?lol. I want to make sure I'm home so I don't miss it. I have a halloween festival I'm volunteering for later today, and loads of last minute halloween shopping I have to do tomorrow, plus going to the pumpkin patch. If I can maybe get an idea of when it's coming in, I can be home. I know the times that fedex, ups and usps comes around this area(from stalking them the past two weeks waiting for reaper gift.)


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I got reaped today! Yay!!!! I don't know how you knew I wanted these Spookone but they're just great! They go with my witchy and whimsical theme perfectly. I love em! Here are some pictures for everybody to see. Thank you so much!!!!
































Now I just need to drink a bunch of wine and harvest the bottles.
Looking like it's gonna one heck of a Halloween this year....


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

YAY!! I got reaped as well! thank you AJ! I have no idea where my cord is but as soon as i find it, I will be posting pictures of my stuff. I got three skulls. One is a lantern that lights up and plays the exhorsist theme song. another is glow in the dark, and the other is a lantern! They all look so wonderful, I love them. I've already got them displayed on my porch. They are perfect. I can't tell you enough thank you. As soon as halloween is over, they're going to be displayed with my other 11 skulls on my book shelf ( i love skulls can't you tell?)


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

That's so cool. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

obsessedjack said:


> I got reaped today! Yay!!!! I don't know how you knew I wanted these Spookone but they're just great! They go with my witchy and whimsical theme perfectly. I love em! Here are some pictures for everybody to see. Thank you so much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol glad you like and enjoy them lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

oops i just noticed............ dang it i posted my pics from my reaper on a different thread.......................... okay doing this again heheheh ( just not adding all of the pics lol its on another thread... kill me later heheheheheh)







( the GOOOOOOOOOOOOODIES)







(FANGTASTIC CARD )







( LOVE EVERYTHING THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)








( WE ENJOYED THE CANDY CORN TOO )

THANKS SOOOOOO MUCH REAPER!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

TheEighthPlague said:


> And, as you can see, the throe-globe fits right in on our mantel -- _perfect._


oh that is wicked !!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow everything looks great!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Spookyone - I am so glad it all arrived safe and you liked your gifts. I love the candy corn fangs.

SPookywooky - The hand is perfect!! Lots of stuff is in use for the swamp. Thank you again!!

Here is my loot...


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

nhh said:


> Spookyone - I am so glad it all arrived safe and you liked your gifts. I love the candy corn fangs.
> 
> SPookywooky - The hand is perfect!! Lots of stuff is in use for the swamp. Thank you again!!~
> 
> Here is my loot...


Hello Nhh~ 
Did you see the dvd set that has the Halloween Cd's and the Video In it? Just wanted to make sure you were aware that it had a spooky dvd in it, I did not even know it had a dvd until I read the back when I picked it up, I had to get it for ya,,, I love your gifts you gave to your victim too, they are so cool.
Take care, and all of the gifts look great,
Tonight was the halloween night here, Some will trick or treat tomorrow on sunday, but most of it was done tonight, I got one trick or treater, It rained so bad, it was just a POOPOO Night, Really Sucked for me, But I went and see Unorthodox, and he was awsome, He looked awsome too, so did his home, He had tons of trick or treaters and was willing to let me put poster up at his home, But No luck with the trick or treaters comming over my way, But im so happy Unorthodox Got tons of tots, I probobly will reconsider decorating so much for halloween next year, we will have to see~ I had so many great decorations and props up, and when you do all of that work then it really sucks when no one knows about it or sees it, It really sucked, I was so bummed, But The reaper exchange was great, Sorry this was off of the subject, LOL... 
Take Care all!
SpookyWooky


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> EighthPlague will whine if he doesn't get reaped. I really don't want our entire Halloween to be filled with whining.


 
isnt it my job to whine?  i can do the whining for you if you need me to... just saying lmbo!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

YES WE REALLY DID ENJOY THE CANDY CORN! HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*Yay!*

Got reaped today! I love everything! Can't wait to use it next year! Thank you so much Secret Reaper. I hope all is well with you now and hope you had a great Halloween!


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

I got reaped! (Rescue Reaped) I'll let my RReaper reveal themselves just in case. I have no pix, however I got a GREAT Severed Arm, a very kewl Jack0Lantern with a huge strobe light to go with it. My wife got it the day we were finalizing our party details. So I'll try to get pics up as soon as I get back to the place and get them.

Yeah, the Arm went STRAIGHT to the witch haha... the jack0lantern went out in the front yard. 

~{Autopsy}~


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I also got rescue reaped two days ago. Thank you Aleesa for being so sweet and thoughtful! I love my pumpkins and the lights are very cool! So definitely count me in to be a rescue reaper for next year because I totally didn't expect to get this much. Thanks!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Can you tell I like to carve. Everyone I rescue reaped got a carved kin or two. My real victim got carved jacks too. She hasn't posted pics, but I think I took some before I mailed them. Have to check and see.

Glad you like your rescue reaps obsessedjack and Autopsy!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow aj those are awesome. Nice job


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

spookywooky said:


> Hello Nhh~
> Did you see the dvd set that has the Halloween Cd's and the Video In it? Just wanted to make sure you were aware that it had a spooky dvd in it, I did not even know it had a dvd until I read the back when I picked it up, I had to get it for ya,,,


I did see that and used it.  Thank you so much. It took me a little bit to realize that tho. I admit it. 

It's great to see more reaper pictures. Anyone else have some to share???


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*items sent:*

*@nhh

Here are just a few pictures of the things I sent to my reapee. There were other parts, candy, halloween mad libs, etc. I don't think he posted, so I thought I would.  Remember, he liked gore. *

*
The Card:*









*The Inside:*









*Parts:*









*Piggy:*


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Definitely gory!!!!!!!!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I never got close-up shots of all the gifts in my box because I had to organize everything to use on Halloween.

However, I have action shots, so that makes up for it, right?

The ghosts, spiders, and bat came from my reaper.










So did the butter container, coasters, and pumpkin basket at the snack bar.










And the chain holding the stock boxes to the cart.










I even used the box that everything came in as part of the display. It's covered in orange plastic and part of the Wall of Fame display.










Unfortunately, I lost the photos of the management (great framed photos of horror legends) and the hockey mask that were sent with the gifts. I really appreciate the effort whoever my secret reaper was put into these gifts. They were a tremendous help when I basically shut down a week before Halloween.


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> Awesome. Did you find out who it is yet?


Ya, I found it was AUTOPSY~ My Wonderful Reaper, He is awsome, I love all I received! Hope everyone had a great halloween.
Spookywooky


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

Thanks again secret reaper for the great gifts! Thay came in quite handy on Halloween night.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Nevergoback said:


> JustWhisper said:
> 
> 
> > I GOT REAPED TODAY...TWICE! Due to the fact that I am an amazingly awesome person who is totally loved by everyone....ahem.....okay, the truth is, someone screwed up so I got lucky. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

trentsketch I was worried, especially about the ghosts. I love them, and they make a sort of crackle sound if you leave them out and it gets quiet outside. I tried to keep with your theme and saw your pics of your snack bar and hoped I could help out a bit. I am glad you could use everything. 

I wanted to make you a clapboard, but there was not enough time.

Everything you did looks great! I bet your Halloween was awesome.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

My victim has not yet posted pics so here they are. I found out thru my research that she liked football especially the Washington Redskins and have several Jack Russell Terriers. So, the puppies got reaped too. They got toys and she got two pumpkins, A ******* and a Jack Russell.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I forgot to take a photo of the severed limb that I rescue reaped Autopsy with, It was the whole arm, not just a hand. Here is the vampire hand skeleton pumpkin.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

wow those look awesome! Love your carving skills chick. Nice job on the hand!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

these gifts are really lovley. I have a private rescused reaper and right now we are trying to fix the problem of why she didnt get her gifts. So i wont be posting pictures of what she got me until Spookyone and I know she gotten her gifts somehow.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

FINALLY, some pictures of the wonderful things I received from my Secret Reaper. Received the box a couple of days before Halloween - it was shipped via express mail, I felt guilty when I saw the shipping price. 

I don't know exactly who my Secret Reaper was but wanted to personally thank you for all the cool stuff. I ending up using them for my Halloween setup at home. In particular, the cool flask ended up in my lab and the Bloody Weapon Garland was hanging under my mantel. I also stuck the cool pre-packaged heart inside the medicine cabinet in the bathroom.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't think I posted this pic from Digbugsgirl. Thank you so much for the awesome stuff! I am so sorry that I gave her the wrong zip. I don't know what I was thinking. I am glad it worked out. Everything she sent made my Halloween better and really added to the atmosphere.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This is from a private Recuse Reaper I did with Spookyone for Lyrical


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

ajbanz said:


> I forgot to take a photo of the severed limb that I rescue reaped Autopsy with, It was the whole arm, not just a hand. Here is the vampire hand skeleton pumpkin.


Yeah, it's a big arm piece! I tried looking for an "action shot" myself, but all photos I had, the arm was kinda hidden, hard to see. I had my witch holding the arm Ajbanz got me, in the right hand, and in the left hand had a hatchet! People loved it! I told everyone at the party how I got it, they all thought it was awesome! I htink i got a few ppl on here browsing around now!

The pumpkin she got me rocked too! I put a strobe in it and it just looked awesome. 

I still hadn't gotten everything home, but I'll definately try to get some gathered pics of it! lol.

Thanks again Ajbanz!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I am a bit late posting here...have been busy...but I received my stuff from Bethene...what an amazing person she is to step up and send me something, when my original person did not...

I have said this before...but this is the best community around...hopefully people are still active on the Halloween forum throughout the year...great bunch of folks around here...

I received a big bat...a strobe light and a hanging ghoul...thanks again Bethene....great stuff...


----------



## Autopsy (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, you're right. The community here is awesome! I did not expect Ajbanz to step up for me either! I still haven't received a gift from my original reaper, even though I was told that she was still going to make me something and send it. They said it would be here this past weekend (unless I'm a week late lol. It's been sooo hectic.) I'm not worried about it however. I still had a great time with this and will do it again next year. We STILL haven't gotten even HALF of our stuff down yet at the party site! My main props are still there, the witch with the .... wait a tic. Where was the witch? I need to call my wife. I dont' remember seeing her there! BUT THE ARM WAS! lol, that Ajbanz sent me! Everyone loved it. But yeah, great community and super awesome folks here!

Thanks again Ajbanz and hopefully I'll get a pic of that arm up 

Take care Halloween community, I'll be signing off for a short while for my break. (except for to post a few pics)

See ya next year!

~{Awtopsy}~

But don't worry, *next year* is only a few months away


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I want to send a special shout out to Aleesa as well. She totally saved me with her carved pumpkins. Got some awesome carving skills for sure! A thanks to my secret reaper for everything. Can't wait to dig into everything next year. A special thanks to everyone for all their sweet pictures as well! Happy Haunting everyone!


----------

